# Park Avenue Dog Harnesses for Spring :)



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

New harnesses yay! I really love these PA harnesses, they are SO gorgeous! Roo looks just darling in them. I picked up 3 for Roo and 1 for Pip. Sorry these pics really do not show them off very well as Roo is in her crate (recovering from LP surgery which is also why her back and legs are shaved) for most of them, but to give an idea here's some quick pics. 




























I really love this one..


















She's about to fall asleep here, aw.


















Quick one of Pip's harness









And there you have it. I'm so happy with them, yay.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

You're going to have to take them on tons of walks with all these cute harnesses they've been getting!! Which of course I will expect pics :lol: Roo is so cute, I just wanna plant a big ole kiss on the top of her head. I'm a sucker for the color pink so obviously that one is my favorite. Pip's looks sooo great on him!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> You're going to have to take them on tons of walks with all these cute harnesses they've been getting!! Which of course I will expect pics :lol: Roo is so cute, I just wanna plant a big ole kiss on the top of her head. I'm a sucker for the color pink so obviously that one is my favorite. Pip's looks sooo great on him!


Aww thank you so much, Crystal.  I'm so excited about being able to take Roo for walks when she heals. I LOVE the harnesses. Pics don't do them justice really, they are so pretty. :hello1:


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

aww they are soo cute . were did y get the harness from hun i want 2 one for my girl and one for me boy


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish Roo a speedy recovery! She and pip are both lookers. I love the festive harnesses.I had a chi who I miss dearly who looks like Roo's twin!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

kayla30 said:


> aww they are soo cute . were did y get the harness from hun i want 2 one for my girl and one for me boy


Thank you for your sweet comment, kayla.  I got them here:

Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. -

You will love them, they are so lovely.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

vicsta55 said:


> I wish Roo a speedy recovery! She and pip are both lookers. I love the festive harnesses.I had a chi who I miss dearly who looks like Roo's twin!



Thank you so much for your well wishes for my little Roo. I appreciate that so much. Aww you had a Roo twin! I'd love to see a pic if you have one handy! She's my little angel, as sweet as she is cute.


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

They both look greatin their new harnesses! You are a very bad influence however. Upon seeing the pics, I promptly went to the website and ordered each of my girls two sets of matching harnesses with matching coupler leads.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Jack Jack's Mom said:


> They both look greatin their new harnesses! You are a very bad influence however. Upon seeing the pics, I promptly went to the website and ordered each of my girls two sets of matching harnesses with matching coupler leads.


Thank you!  

The last bit made me laugh! :lol: Being a bad influence is a good thing if it means pretty harnesses, right? hee hee! You will LOVE them! Please post pics when they arrive! :hello1:


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't wait for them to get here, I will be running to the mailbox every day until they arrive. I will definitely post pics!(that is if I can get them both to sit still long enough)


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Jack Jack's Mom said:


> (that is if I can get them both to sit still long enough)


Yay, I look forward to seeing them.  That's why there is only one photo of my Pip wearing his. All the rest were blurry! lol. He's so difficult to photograph, too much moving around. :lol:


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the yellow one with the white flowers. It's perfect.
Glad that Roo is doing well


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

The PA harnesses look great on Roo!! Wishing her a speedy recovery. Love your new siggy!! :hello1:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I love the yellow one with the white flowers. It's perfect.
> Glad that Roo is doing well


Thank you so much, Alan.  She's doing wonderful. Just very sick of the crating - me too! 



hershey109 said:


> The PA harnesses look great on Roo!! Wishing her a speedy recovery. Love your new siggy!! :hello1:


Thank you so much! And thank you for your sweet comment on my siggy too.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh wow! I love those harnesses! and your babies are super duper sweet


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

guccigrande said:


> Oh wow! I love those harnesses! and your babies are super duper sweet


Thank you!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They look wonderful! That little Roo makes a great model!

I absolutely LOVE parkavenue harnesses!!! They fit perfectly and we do not get arms caught in them at all. I plan to order more for the girls.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you, Karen! I love the fit too, it's so perfect! I'm already considering a couple more. heehee.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

omg i love them!! i followed the link u posted and ordered my girls one each!
I was expecting a "sorry we dont send out to the uk" but nope! it all went through nicely!! cant wait 2 get them!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

amyalina25 said:


> omg i love them!! i followed the link u posted and ordered my girls one each!
> I was expecting a "sorry we dont send out to the uk" but nope! it all went through nicely!! cant wait 2 get them!!


Yay that's awesome, Amy! I'm so glad you bought some. You will love them and your girls will look so adorable in them!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

They are sooooooooooo cute( and so are the harnesses)!


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh how cute!! Im going to take a look now at the site and looks like we will be ordering some haha


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Chantel's photos are all in albums. I am a pc disaster. She passed in 2000 at 16 in her sleep,she was a angelic love at 4 pounds.When I get my new girl Sparkles next month I will be able to upload them from the camera (pics) to the forum.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Jack's Mom said:


> They both look greatin their new harnesses! You are a very bad influence however. Upon seeing the pics, I promptly went to the website and ordered each of my girls two sets of matching harnesses with matching coupler leads.



Sigh... I just ordered a harness, matching leash, and collar. They are just so cute! I can't wait to get a female puppy so I can buy the ones with bows.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ness♥Bella;841184 said:


> They are sooooooooooo cute( and so are the harnesses)!


Thank you! 



mybug said:


> Oh how cute!! Im going to take a look now at the site and looks like we will be ordering some haha


I'm glad you're getting some! :hello1:



vicsta55 said:


> Chantel's photos are all in albums. I am a pc disaster. She passed in 2000 at 16 in her sleep,she was a angelic love at 4 pounds.When I get my new girl Sparkles next month I will be able to upload them from the camera (pics) to the forum.


Aw I'm sorry, I know how hard it is to lose our fur babies. It sounds like she was a love. Congrats on getting a new little one soon. 



missy_r said:


> Sigh... I just ordered a harness, matching leash, and collar. They are just so cute! I can't wait to get a female puppy so I can buy the ones with bows.


Yay, make sure to post pics when you get them!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Those are adorable! Hope little Roo has a fast recovery....huggies for her


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you, Darlene.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look great in it


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

sakyurek said:


> They look great in it


Thank you!


----------

